# I need a recipe for cottonmouth.



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 22, 2007)

I need a recipe for cottonmouth.  I had someone to cook it, but they are backing out.  So i am going to give it a try.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 22, 2007)

Do you need a recipe to relieve cottonmouth or induce cottonmouth?


----------



## ButcherTony (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## DCHunter (Aug 22, 2007)

1. Find one cottonmouth and kill it.
2. Throw outside in pasture and wait for buzzard to come get it.
3. Shoot buzzard.
4. Prepare buzzard to your liking the same as you would a turkey.

nah, actually ....marinate 1 lb meat cut into 1 inch pieces in 1 cup sherry or cooking wine or similar, pepper, Season All or salt, garlic powder, 1/2 cup of lemon juice and 1 cup Italian dressing for a couple of hours or more. Dip in flour and then fry until golden brown.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 22, 2007)

You really don't want to eat that!!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it safe?
Sue


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 23, 2007)

It's safe as long as he don't eat the head.  I'd fry it like fish.


----------



## OkieHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I would pass on Cottonmouth, I have ate allot of rattlesnake but that ones way out there


----------



## ranger1977 (Aug 23, 2007)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I need a recipe for cottonmouth.  I had someone to cook it, but they are backing out.  So i am going to give it a try.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SBG (Aug 23, 2007)

Flour, salt, pepper and hot crisco.


----------



## JKG (Aug 23, 2007)

You must be mighty hungry


----------



## Buck (Aug 23, 2007)

JKG said:


> You must be mighty hungry



Don't you mean thirsty??


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 23, 2007)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I need a recipe for cottonmouth.   Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Try a Mountain Dew, always worked for me.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 23, 2007)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> cottonmouth.  I had someone to cook it, but they are backing out.  :



So have you given any thought as to the reason why they backed out?


Put the snake in a crock pot with about two cups of Jim Beam and add some chopped carrots and potatoes. 
Add a 32 oz can of whole tomatoes
Saute a chopped Vidalea onion and add it to the mix
Fix yourself a glass of Jim Beam on the rocks and add the rest of the bottle to the crock pot, cover and let simmer for 8 hours


When it's done cooking, the snake will be golden brown and the meat will fall from the bones. Now take the stew and pour it through a collander and set the liquid to the side, take the snake and the vegetables and throw it all away - a dog wouldn't eat a cottonmouth


You can drink the juice over ice, enjoy


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2007)

I`m not gonna say I wouldn`t, but I`d have to have a powerful hunger to eat a cottonmouth. This is comin` from someone who has tried armadiller, bobcat, and other varmints not found on a restuarant menu.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Aug 24, 2007)

That recipe with Jim Beam as a marinader sounds good. I love drinking that kind of marinade straight up! (Not really, but I think I'd have to before I tasted that...delicacy.)
Sue


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 24, 2007)

Start with a 12 pack of beer (any brand)...
Put snake in a cookin bag, and begin drinkin the beer...
After 8-10 beers throw the snake in a garbage can....
finish last 2-3 beers, and order a Pizza !!!

Next AM you will have cottonmouth !!!!


----------



## JKG (Aug 24, 2007)

I think 7 Mag Hunter nailed it.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 25, 2007)

Sound like I am boldly going where few have gone before.  These are the stories of the three legged pigmy.  Que Theme Music.  



P.s. Thanks for the comment,  I am still roflol and i will let you know how it turned out.


----------



## Buck (Aug 25, 2007)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sound like I am boldly going where few have gone before.



Be sure to give us an update...


----------



## Dub (Aug 25, 2007)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Start with a 12 pack of beer (any brand)...
> Put snake in a cookin bag, and begin drinkin the beer...
> After 8-10 beers throw the snake in a garbage can....
> finish last 2-3 beers, and order a Pizza !!!
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking.

Call me a wuss if ya want.....but I ain't eating no kinda snakes.....none......nada.....


----------



## dbone (Aug 25, 2007)

Dbones sure fire recipe for Cottonmouth :

Slowly place blunt in ashtray , Hurry down to the nearest circle K ( taking notice of all the purty colors along the way ) Buy the biggest bag of Cheetos and a super slurpy return home and place a VHS tape of "The wizard of Oz " in the player and and put on mute Now go to the stereo and play the "Dark side of the moon" album wide open , turn off the lights and gorge on the Cheetos and slurpy


----------



## jj4301 (Sep 1, 2007)

dbone said:


> Dbones sure fire recipe for Cottonmouth :
> 
> Slowly place blunt in ashtray , Hurry down to the nearest circle K ( taking notice of all the purty colors along the way ) Buy the biggest bag of Cheetos and a super slurpy return home and place a VHS tape of "The wizard of Oz " in the player and and put on mute Now go to the stereo and play the "Dark side of the moon" album wide open , turn off the lights and gorge on the Cheetos and slurpy




D, I'd say that would definitely temporarily shut down anyone's salivary glands. As far as the snake goes I like the idea of putting it in the cooking bag and then into the garbage can.


----------



## field (Sep 2, 2007)

dbone said:


> Dbones sure fire recipe for Cottonmouth :
> 
> Slowly place blunt in ashtray , Hurry down to the nearest circle K ( taking notice of all the purty colors along the way ) Buy the biggest bag of Cheetos and a super slurpy return home and place a VHS tape of "The wizard of Oz " in the player and and put on mute Now go to the stereo and play the "Dark side of the moon" album wide open , turn off the lights and gorge on the Cheetos and slurpy



This answers a lot of questions, one would have on your posts in the political forum!


----------



## Dough (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, I  guess I am the only one here who has actually eaten a water mocassin, aka cotton mouth,

Kill it, skin it, cut it into 1 inch chunks, and roast over a bed of coals (yeah, I killed one while camping and decided to try it) Actually it's pretty good, taste more like fish than chicken, once you get over the fact you're eating a cottonmouth.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Sep 2, 2007)

*...*



dbone said:


> Dbones sure fire recipe for Cottonmouth :
> 
> Slowly place blunt in ashtray , Hurry down to the nearest circle K ( taking notice of all the purty colors along the way ) Buy the biggest bag of Cheetos and a super slurpy return home and place a VHS tape of "The wizard of Oz " in the player and and put on mute Now go to the stereo and play the "Dark side of the moon" album wide open , turn off the lights and gorge on the Cheetos and slurpy


 
Amen brother!  Preach on!  

You should do a cook book...nah...better still a directory of convenience stores with a video/music store nearby...

Think of the possibilities...


----------



## BLUE-TICK-HOUND (Sep 3, 2007)

Did somebody say McDonalds


----------



## gunsbillygun (Sep 4, 2007)

ok, i have to admit, i was on my way to ask a similer question, ive ate rattlesnake, and was just wondering if you could also eat other kinds of Mr. no sholders,
like copperheads, cottonmouths, or what ever. just wondering.


----------



## Davis31052 (Sep 5, 2007)

Is that you Survivorman?


----------



## KnightMare (Sep 23, 2007)

Probably a little late on this but I would strongly suggest cutting at least 8-10 inches behind the head.  That venom gland is pretty decent size BEHIND the head and you want to insure you don't get that.

After you're sure you got that part out of the way. . . milk, flour and eggs is all you need in some super hot grease/oil in a cast iron skillet.

Serve it up with some homefries.

Let us know how it turns/turned out.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jan 25, 2008)

tttthough there might be some more recipes out there by now


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 29, 2008)

Dude's got some serious munchees, commonly associated with "cottonmouth".......Don't eat that nastyness.

Red


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't believe he's eaten the snake yet, as he said he would!

The man's reputation is on the line, in front of the whole world... *EAT THE SNAKE, A.J.!*


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't think I have EVER been that hungry


----------



## Milkman (Jan 29, 2008)

I think I would rather eat armadillo


----------



## GAnaturalist (Feb 2, 2008)

You have to let it sit in salt water over night to get the blood taste out. 

We fry rattle snake, I suppose cottonmouth would be about the same, plenty thick enough. I love snake, except one time I ate a copperhead that was bad, it may have been that I did not let it soak overnight. 

Anyway, fry like you would fish or frog legs. On camping trips when I was young we would take a snake and turn it upside down and drive a green hickory skewer through it, so it would be in a big S pattern on the shewer. SO, with the ribs poking up, pour in lemon juice, and let cook over the coals (no flames) for 30 minutes, no turning. The lemon juice will soak in as you cook. We did this with rat snakes, and rattlesnakes, and I remember they were good, but the only meat that will be left after the cooking is going to be the backstraps or tenderloin meat.....and thats it! So you need a big snake.


----------



## potsticker (Feb 3, 2008)

ok. I just dont let just anyone on this because it may do to the cottonmouth  what happened when i gave the recept for blackened  red fish. Take one large snake, skin and gut. fillet like fish down the back (no bones). Cut strips into abour 2" strips, soak in a 1/2 lemon juice and orange juice, let stand for about 20 minutes, roll up and pin with a toothpick. It eats just like sushi. boneapoteet


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 9, 2009)

It finally happened.  After a year in the freezer,  the snake was cooked .      There is a few in the thread above that said never, acually enjoyed it.

We put Mwallens56 butt rub on the snake.   Set in the smoker for an hour an thirty minutes.  

Sounds funny, but it tasted like chiken.  Pics to come later.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It finally happened.  After a year in the freezer,  the snake was cooked .      There is a few in the thread above that said never, acually enjoyed it.
> 
> We put Mwallens56 butt rub on the snake.   Set in the smoker for an hour an thirty minutes.
> 
> Sounds funny, but it tasted like chiken.  Pics to come later.



wish i had known, tripod! You could have fried some after i finished the Turkeys. lawd knows i had plenty of hot grease!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not gonna say I wouldn`t, but I`d have to have a powerful hunger to eat a cottonmouth. This is comin` from someone who has tried armadiller, bobcat, and other varmints not found on a restuarant menu.




Let me be the first to holler "calf rope"!   I tried it, and I wasn`t hungry neither. And it was good too. Now, I ain`t fixin` to fill the freezer up with cottonmouths, but I`ll remember that it is fittin` to eat, when the need arises...

Crow ain`t bad if it`s seasoned up proper.. 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> It finally happened.  After a year in the freezer,  the snake was cooked .      There is a few in the thread above that said never, acually enjoyed it.
> 
> We put Mwallens56 butt rub on the snake.   Set in the smoker for an hour an thirty minutes.
> 
> Sounds funny, but it tasted like chiken.  Pics to come later.




Kinda sorta did.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Mar 9, 2009)

it was not half bad


----------



## sleeze (Mar 9, 2009)

I liked it myself...........Like Nic said i wouldnt fill the freezer up, but good to eat just for a change up or just for a every now and then snack.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well I fry up Timber rattlers I kill, but never have come across a cottonmouth.  I may try it!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 9, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Well I fry up Timber rattlers I kill, but never have come across a cottonmouth.  I may try it!



It is good


----------



## dutchman (Mar 10, 2009)

ellaville hunter said:


> it was not half bad



No it wasn't. I'm glad AJ didn't tell me what it was until I had tired it, though.


----------



## Swede (Mar 11, 2009)

Had the texture of squid to me, tasted fine


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 11, 2009)

BigSwede said:


> Had the texture of squid to me, tasted fine



I like squid!


----------



## injun joe (Mar 11, 2009)

Now, on to the coyote!


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Mar 11, 2009)

you can tell the bad economy is taking its toll when people are eating snake.....


----------



## codep (Mar 11, 2009)

*?*

Did he reply back as to how it was? This is not good maybe someone should call and check on him! I have always heard if you are hungry enough you will eat anything to fill a hole!  Sure hope he made it he started a pretty interesting thread here, too bad he might not get to see the end of it


----------



## polaris30144 (Mar 12, 2009)

codep said:


> Did he reply back as to how it was? This is not good maybe someone should call and check on him! I have always heard if you are hungry enough you will eat anything to fill a hole!  Sure hope he made it he started a pretty interesting thread here, too bad he might not get to see the end of it



Did you bother to read the thread all the way through? Sounds like a lot of people ate it..........


----------



## whiterock116 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tried gator tail once at a local restaurant...Had the consistency of uncooked fish and seemed to keep getting bigger as I chewed..maybe the cook didn't know how to prepare it. Now the snake might be a bit better.......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 13, 2009)

I think the "Rub" is what set it off...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2009)

Here it is before the rub


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2009)

AJ, you cook another one, and I`ll help you eat it!

Whiterock, don`t waste your money on them restuarant lizards. Try you some fresh, off a 4 to 6 footer, and you`ll know the difference.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> AJ, you cook another one, and I`ll help you eat it!
> 
> Whiterock, don`t waste your money on them restuarant lizards. Try you some fresh, off a 4 to 6 footer, and you`ll know the difference.


I will keep that in mind.

I was sure surprise on the outcome


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 15, 2009)

yeah, it was good for a first time snake snack!


----------



## Muygrande (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd rather eat Hillary!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 16, 2009)

I like it.


----------

